# Toilet training older cats



## CrazyCatLady88 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I have 2 beautiful moggies, Grumps and Ginge, both are a year old. They both employed me as their mother and housekeeper when they were 12 weeks old and they were very well behaved and happy to use their litter trays, but no more! I have 2 trays which are scooped a minimum of 3 times a day and cleaned out completely every other day, yet my boys still seem to avoid them! I have tried introducing a third tray with no success, and I now use soft recycled paper for litter as they hate the hard pellets.

Grumps will happily pee in the tray but then get out and poop on the floor. Ginge will always poop in the tray but will get out and pee right next to it! Its costing me a fortune on puppy pads and carpet cleaners! I already have Feliway plugged in 24/7 near their trays and the vet cleared them of any illness. It's driving me crazy as Ginge pees like a racehorse and my carpet can't cope anymore!

I've not moved recently, there have been no new additions to the family and their behaviour other than this is perfectly normal.

Please help me!!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I would suggest experimenting with a different type of cat litter, preferably 
one that is as close as possible to sand in consistency. e.g. one of the fine clumping clay litters. 

I switched at one point to using recycled paper and my cats hated it! For the first time in their lives they started toiletting on the very edge of the trays, so some of their wee or poo spilled on to the floor. 

However the clumping clay types can't be flushed, so if it is vitally important to you to have a flushable type then the best is OkoPlus "Power of Nature" which is cereal based, and quite fine, like sand. However it is more expensive, though seems to last longer. 

Personally I would try a clumping clay litter first and see if there is an improvement, then wait a while before switching to OkoPlus.

Regarding litter trays -- the rule of thumb for cats indoors 24/7, is one large tray per cat plus one extra, in your case making 3 large trays. Cats often prefer to pee and poo in different trays.


----------



## CrazyCatLady88 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey,

I've only ever tried catsan, wood chip and recycled paper so I may give the clay a try, flushing isn't important as I throw the mess away anyway. They've never used the third tray before when it was brought in, but at this point I'm willing to try anything multiple times over!

Thanks =]


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Are all of your litter trays covered or open? Try switching that around too as some prefer covered and some like them open.

If Ging has a spot he always likes to wee in, I've found that a good trick is to put some plastic down so that when he wees, it pools round his feet. Cats hate to get their feet wet, and this can sometimes put them off. What are you cleaning the carpet with? If it's a cleaner with amonia in, then it'll be encouraging him to wee there even more. you need a good specific cleaner like Urinoff or similar to really life all of the wee out of the carpet.


----------



## CrazyCatLady88 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey,

I only have open trays.

Unfortunately ginge really doesnt mind where he pees. If I put stuff like plastic down next to the tray where he prefers to go, he'll just pee next to that. I moved the trays so they are scattered in the house and he still pees next to the tray in the new spot.

To clean I use my carpet cleaning machine... thing. Its sucks up the wet and then I shampoo over it with 'pet odour control' shampoo. I saw somebody else mention Urinoff on the forums, but I looked on the Pets at Home website and couldn't find it on there, any idea where I could pick some up?

Thanks


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Amazon sells Urineoff (for cats), as do various online pet stores e.g. Pet Supermarket.

Amazon.co.uk: urine off


----------



## kititas (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi,

You can order Urine Off online, for example from Amazon:

Urine Off Odour and Stain Remover Spray for Cats and Kittens, 500ml: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

It is not good to place the Feliway plug-in near the trays but it is supposed to be placed somewhere where you do NOT want your cats to toilet. So I would move it far away from the toilets.

As already suggested, it is good to try some good quality micro-litter and have at least one more toilet. Perhaps you could have a covered one too (but possibly without the door as some cats do not like it)?

The fact that they do pee/poo right next to the toilet suggest that there is something wrong with the toilets. Are they large enough for them? Some cats like to have plenty of room in their toilet so it could be they have outgrown their toilets?

Also, just to make sure that your cats have been castrated? If they haven't, I would definitely do it asap. And even if they have been castrated, they are now at the stage when they are becoming adults so they are more likely to mark their territory and perhaps don't want to share their toilet with the other cat.

It is important to try to get rid of the habit they are developing and you could also try Cat Attract litter for a while just to see if it makes a difference.

And remember to praise your cats every time they do their thing in the right place - you could even reward them with a small treat.


----------



## CrazyCatLady88 (Jun 8, 2012)

I could kiss all of you, you know, if it wasn't weird. 

I went out and bought an extra tray and some clumping cat litter. As if by magic they got in one at a time and went to toilet properly! They've both had a treat and mega cuddles and playtime, I don't think they've ever seen mum so happy!!!

(And yes, they were both snipped as soon as they were old enough!)

:thumbup:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, what wonderful news! If the problem does start up again, Pets at Home sell kitten attract litter which worked a treat for my bunch when I was litter training them.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

CrazyCatLady88 said:


> > I went out and bought an extra tray and some clumping cat litter. As if by magic they got in one at a time and went to toilet properly! They've both had a treat and mega cuddles and playtime, I don't think they've ever seen mum so happy!!!
> 
> 
> I'm so pleased to hear the good news! Well done:thumbup:


----------

